# Mid-Sized Motor Homes



## ShakenBake (Jun 12, 2017)

Does anyone here have any suggestions on which mid-sized motor homes are the best?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 12, 2017)

I have had great service with our HR Vacationer.  Also like the Allegro's


----------



## Isabella John (Jun 14, 2017)

My experience with mid-sized motorhomes is "IH Motorhomes", "Westfalia Ford" and Volkswagen California.


----------



## ShakenBake (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow. Thanks! I did a Google search of the 3 you suggested, and I really like the IH Motorhome, especially the 600 RL. Amazing how much stuff they can fit into something that is the size of a van!


----------

